
TESLONDA: The Tesla/Honda Powered by Raspberry Pi - parasanti
https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/teslonda-tesla-honda-powered-raspberry-pi/
======
towndrunk
This is so cool. If I had money, a shop and no job I would build this kind of
stuff all day long. What a blast.

